# 2001+ OEM VW MP3/CD player in 2000 Jetta?



## geochan (Jan 26, 2009)

I've done quite a bit of searching & came up empty. Can a later model (2001 & up) VW MP3-capable Premium head unit (CD player) be easily installed in place of my 2000 Jetta Premium casette deck? I see these VW MP3 head units here & there on the net & I'm wondering if they're worth it, or should I just ditch the casette deck & buy a Kenwood MP3/CD deck from Crutchfield? I'm looking for the most bang for the buck here; are the premium VW MP3 CD players any good?








Thanks for any help


----------

